
Onivim 2: Vim-style modal editing with aesthetics and features of modern editors - lorenzfx
https://v2.onivim.io/
======
lorenzfx
I have been using Onivim as a daily driver since several weeks and am really
enjoying the experience so far. Highly recommended.

